# "Feast" has a release date! Sept.22nd!



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

The Project Greenlight horror entry:"FEAST",finally has a release date after months of positive buzz!

Thankyou for taking this one off of the shelf Dimension. September,22nd/2006!

I am there with my crew!$$$ John Gulager is the king of the dorks!

Here's the rockin' Feast teaser-trailer!

http://www.revver.com/video/6521/?__session_just_started__=1

BTW. Does anyone have this 3rd season on tape that they could sell me? I've had no luck past buying the pilot..


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sort of looking for the release of this myself. It looks like good, campy, bloody fun. I'm just a sucker for monster movies.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah. I'm getting a "Tremors" vibe from the trailer.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Faustian_Pact said:


> BTW. Does anyone have this 3rd season on tape that they could sell me? I've had no luck past buying the pilot..


Anyone?


----------

